# flounder plug....



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

well i have been working on and thinking this thing over for about a year and this is what i come up with...
it will top out at about 4 oz and is 6" long and 2 1/2 wide


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, cool plug. You targeting doormats with that? PJ


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very interesting...Looks good


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looks good... big striper eat a pile of young flounder...


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys...
a few more pics...


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd eat it! Nice job.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool, nice job.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

does it move good


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet.............


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

put a patent on that mofo .


----------

